# 1946 Schwinn World Imperial B6 Survivor



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 5, 2020)

1946 Schwinn World Imperial B6 in Black and Ivory original Paint.Fully Loaded survivor. San Pedro Ca.  Sorry I posted pics twice I couldnt takem back off.oops.Have a good day.Thanks for lookin


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 5, 2020)

FULLYLOADED said:


> View attachment 1151384
> 
> View attachment 1151385
> 
> ...




Great bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Gorgeous bike! A question though were the brakes added to this bike later? The reason I ask is I thought those clevis' were post war only? @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @kenny_hungus


----------



## spoker (Mar 5, 2020)

awsome bike thanks 4 sharin!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)

Very beautiful amazing condition bike. Thanks for showing.
Can someone tell us about the cushion bars please.
Are you going to ride it?


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 5, 2020)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Sorry I posted pics twice I couldnt takem back off.



Post them three times.  Post them four times.  Who would complain?  This is the stuff dreams are made of.  What a beautiful thing.

Can you share anything about its history?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 5, 2020)

WOW  That is great and different!  Never seen those bars before.  Are the rims stainless?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 6, 2020)

Ummm do not restore this one. And can you tell us how you found it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 6, 2020)

Still glossy!


----------



## ballooney (Mar 6, 2020)

Simply Awesome!!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 6, 2020)

.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow! Looks like it was never outside


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 6, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Post them three times.  Post them four times.  Who would complain?  This is the stuff dreams are made of.  What a beautiful thing.
> 
> Can you share anything about its history?





I couldn't have found a better caretaker for that bike!  
Amazing detail job! 
WOW
Bike originally came from Northern Washington and was a 'keeper' for me until
I got the call for a search that had thus far, turned up nothing for a *NICE* original B6.
Can't keep em' all ...sad sorta to see it go, but happy it's in very good hands and local!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 6, 2020)

Wonderfull bike!  I thought mine were nice but this one is in a seperate catagory all together!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 7, 2020)

NICE BIKE...PLEASE TAKE THOSE TWO ADDED ON DECALS OFF...DOWNTUBE AND CHAINGUARD...DID BICYCLE BOBBY DO THAT????


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Gorgeous bike! A question though were the brakes added to this bike later? The reason I ask is I thought those clevis' were post war only? @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @kenny_hungus



Duh I just realized this IS a post war bike. Ok I’m officially getting old! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 7, 2020)

1946 schwinn 'world imperial" autocycle project/frame set/fenders | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

A unique offering that was a regional build by Schwinn and sold in  Washington State, possibly Oregon? and maybe Idaho .....The "WORLD IMPERIAL" version of the Schwinn B6 Autocycle  I've owned just a few of these over the years and seen only a small handful as well.  ALL were sold equipped as...




					thecabe.com
				




Wow what a great B6. Here’s a thread with a couple more World Imperials, Bob must have added those down tube decals too.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 7, 2020)

Yeah he did along with that chainguard decal!!!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 7, 2020)

Eric give me your address...I will send you a light disc.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> 1946 schwinn 'world imperial" autocycle project/frame set/fenders | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
> 
> 
> A unique offering that was a regional build by Schwinn and sold in  Washington State, possibly Oregon? and maybe Idaho .....The "WORLD IMPERIAL" version of the Schwinn B6 Autocycle  I've owned just a few of these over the years and seen only a small handful as well.  ALL were sold equipped as...
> ...




Nope.....decals are original.... As far as I know, no one has reproduced the "World Imperial" decals


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 8, 2020)

Beautiful bike !


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Nope.....decals are original.... As far as I know, no one has reproduced the "World Imperial" decals




I thought you were referring to Quality seal and down tube.... Just remembered the World guard decal.
As for the "The World" decal on the chainguard?  NO idea who added that, was on the bike when I received from the original owner
years back, but indeed seems like an addition, and I just left it not wanting to potentially leave a 
'shadow' in the painted panel where the decal was.  I have never seen a badge decal on a postwar guard.  I'm sure it could be 
removed with some double sided tape or maybe decal solvent of some kind.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 8, 2020)

Exactly....the bike is awesome....I would just take that chainguard decal off!!!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 8, 2020)

It is also a decal that memory lane produced long ago and the colors are wrong....I still have about 10 of the darn things that I can't use.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2020)

I like that decal on the guard, breaks up that huge face of nothing on those big over sized guards. I would find a nice set of period oval grips though.  

Awesome bike!


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I like that decal on the guard, breaks up that huge face of nothing on those big over sized guards.



Exactly.  Original or not, it adds a nice visual balance, imo.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I thought you were referring to Quality seal and down tube.... Just remembered the World guard decal.
> As for the "The World" decal on the chainguard?  NO idea who added that, was on the bike when I received from the original owner
> years back, but indeed seems like an addition, and I just left it not wanting to potentially leave a
> 'shadow' in the painted panel where the decal was.  I have never seen a badge decal on a postwar guard.  I'm sure it could be
> removed with some double sided tape or maybe decal solvent of some kind.



I'm leaving the bike The World decal on the chaingaurd.It looks real Old and it WILL leave a shadow like Bob says.ANYWAYS I LOVE IT! I'm leaving this AS IS. Thanks Bob for letting me be the new owner, I'm very happy with this Bike.Whoever put the decal on  the chaingaurd did a perfect Job too! Thanks for all the positive Comments everyone! Ride on!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Gorgeous bike! A question though were the brakes added to this bike later? The reason I ask is I thought those clevis' were post war only? @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @kenny_hungus



*The Rear Brake was added by me ,I still have the Original Hub.The front brake is Original.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Exactly.  Original or not, it adds a nice visual balance, imo.



*Thank you and I agree totally.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Very beautiful amazing condition bike. Thanks for showing.
> Can someone tell us about the cushion bars please.
> Are you going to ride it?



First I seen about these cushion bars.Yes I plan on riding this for sure! Thanks.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

1motime said:


> WOW  That is great and different!  Never seen those bars before.  Are the rims stainless?



 The rims are Lobdell Rims amd they I believe were once a shiny Chrome .I tried to makem shine again.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Ummm do not restore this one. And can you tell us how you found it?




I received the Bike from Bob's Cycles. I asked him to locate me a NICE Black amd Ivory b6.And Like Magic, this showed up.It was from his personal Collection.LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT.Thanks Bob...I had to clean it, because the original owner stored it where it got a ton of overspray on the whole entire surface of the bike.The Paint looked Metallic almost because of the Overspray. SO, Every nut and Bolt and every inch of paint got carefully and painstakingly cleaned and polished.Took many weeks here and there.Looks Schwinn Factory Shiny again to me.Thanks for the positive Comments amd the Negative ones too.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I couldn't have found a better caretaker for that bike!
> Amazing detail job!
> WOW
> Bike originally came from Northern Washington and was a 'keeper' for me until
> ...




*Thanks You again Bob,Means alot.‍♂️


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Wonderfull bike!  I thought mine were nice but this one is in a seperate catagory all together!!




*Thanks Man!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 8, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> 1946 schwinn 'world imperial" autocycle project/frame set/fenders | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
> 
> 
> A unique offering that was a regional build by Schwinn and sold in  Washington State, possibly Oregon? and maybe Idaho .....The "WORLD IMPERIAL" version of the Schwinn B6 Autocycle  I've owned just a few of these over the years and seen only a small handful as well.  ALL were sold equipped as...
> ...




Bob didnt add any Decals.It was this way when he got it from the original owner.The World Decal on the Chaingaird to me looks great,too late in its life to remove it due to the SHADOW that may appear, and also I just love it the way it is.I like Chaingaurd Decals, reminds me of a Phantom. Fills the EMPTY space. It looks nice there in my opinion amd was put on very nicely-straight.The WORLD IMPERIAL Downtube Decal is on Many other WORLD Schwinns as seen if you searched the cabe, and hasn't been reproduced again to Anyones knowledge.To my knowledge, Not many of this version B6 were even made.Soo why would anyone remake that World Imperial decal for soo little of  bikes available? Dont make sense, waste of money in my mind.Anyways. Decals stay and thanks!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 9, 2020)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Bob didnt add any Decals.It was this way when he got it from the original owner.The World Decal on the Chaingaird to me looks great,too late in its life to remove it due to the SHADOW that may appear, and also I just love it the way it is.I like Chaingaurd Decals, reminds me of a Phantom. Fills the EMPTY space. It looks nice there in my opinion amd was put on very nicely-straight.The WORLD IMPERIAL Downtube Decal is on Many other WORLD Schwinns as seen if you searched the cabe, and hasn't been reproduced again to Anyones knowledge.To my knowledge, Not many of this version B6 were even made.Soo why would anyone remake that World Imperial decal for soo little of  bikes available? Dont make sense, waste of money in my mind.Anyways. Decals stay and thanks!




I was being sarcastic, of course the WI decal is legit. I think the guard decal would come off just fine without any signs but totally understand wanting to leave it alone - sometimes better safe than sorry.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 9, 2020)

I had a maroon'46 world imperial with sticker on the downtube, was factory!!


----------



## kenny_hungus (Mar 9, 2020)

I stand corrected yes the bottom decal is original...I thought memory lane made that decal in the early 2000s...they did not...I looked.....and yes that world decal would come off that guard easy …..but if you like it leave it on....like I said the bike is tits.....I am just a stickler for correctness!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bkack beauty for sure , thats gotta be a keeper !!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 28, 2020)

outstanding B6. Time capsule for sure. The World Imperials are seen frequently here in the Northwest with and without horn tanks. I have owned two, and they both had the "World Imperial " decals on the down tube.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 28, 2020)

Both bikes came without rear racks and tanks, but had all the other B6 options. (Fender light, fore brake, and springer forks)


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 28, 2020)

I believe most were tank and rack delete models.  Particular Northwest 2 wheel cuisine...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2020)

I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER A FEW ADDITIONAL OBSERVATIONS TO THE HERETOFORE CRITIQUE!

THE PEDALS ARE NOT ORIGINAL TO THIS BIKE, BUT ARE THE LATER 1948 INTRODUCTION 'AS' PEDALS.
THE '46 BIKE PEDALS WOULD HAVE BEEN TORRINGTON PEDALS.

THE FENDER BRACES FOR THE FRONT FENDER ARE A LATER DESIGN WITH THE FRONT BRACE BEING LONGER
THAN THE BOTTOM BRACE.  THE EARLY POST WAR FRONT BRACES WERE THE SAME LENGTH.  ABOUT THE TIME
OF THE PHANTOMS THE FRONT BRACES WERE MADE LONGER TO PROVIDE ADDITIONAL CLEARANCE UNDER THE 
FENDER LIGHT PAN.  THE CENTER RUBBER FLAG ON THE  SCHWINN TYPHOON TIRES  WOULD RUB ON THE PAN.

THE WHEEL SPOKES DO NOT LOOK LIKE ORIGINAL DOUBLE BUTTED SPOKES USED IN THOSE YEARS.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 2, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> Eric give me your address...I will send you a light disc.



A light disc?


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 2, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER A FEW ADDITIONAL OBSERVATIONS TO THE HERETOFORE CRITIQUE!
> 
> THE PEDALS ARE NOT ORIGINAL TO THIS BIKE, BUT ARE THE LATER 1948 INTRODUCTION 'AS' PEDALS.
> THE '46 BIKE PEDALS WOULD HAVE BEEN TORRINGTON PEDALS.
> ...



 Interesting, Perhaps Bob U would like to comment on these observations.I got the Bike from Him and he got it from the original owner.Who knows, Maybe the original owner didnt like the Torrington Pedals and liked the new AS ones.‍♂️ I couldnt tell yuh.The only thing I added was the rear expander brake and the cleaning.I love it!


----------



## JRE (Apr 2, 2020)

Wow killer bike. Cant wait to start cleaning mine up.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 2, 2020)

JRE said:


> Wow killer bike. Cant wait to start cleaning mine up.
> 
> View attachment 1166253
> 
> ...



Thanks, show me when you're done how it looks.


----------



## JRE (Apr 2, 2020)

Will do


----------

